# Dog Allergic to Peanut Butter?



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sasha has been itching since the day after we brought her home. The vet says she has no parasites. She gets bathed with water only now. Her puppy pen, the bathroom, gets has had all bedding removed and we rinse the floor after washing it. Her skin was dry and a bit irritated but she is silky smooth and her coat is gleaming now... but she still itches. She's on a limited ingredient homemade diet of just wild deer meat (what her "breeder" weaned her onto). I've been practically slamming my head against a brick wall trying to figure out what she's reacting to. From the day I got her I have used peanut butter treats to train her. Have you ever heard of a dog allergic to peanut butter? I'm going to remove it from her diet and see how it goes.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

it could also be the deer meat. dogs can be allergic to any protein. if removing peanut butter doesn't help, i'd think about changing to a different protein in the food.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

www.vetinfo.com/peanut-allergies-in-dogs.html and www.peteducation.com ( look for food allergies and food intolerance ) are some interesting articles on peanuts and dogs. 

People are allergic and dogs can be also according to the info I was reading.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> it could also be the deer meat.


She didn't get any deer meat from us when she first came home. Where she was born she was fed Ol' Roy, deer meat with bones and beef livers. We're not hunters or farmers so we gave her Ol' Roy and tried switching her onto our Pit Bull's fish-based food. She had mixed constipation and the runs from the fish food every time we tried giving her a bit, so we tried a chicken and rice food but she kept itching. She's itching so bad I'm tempted to give her Ol' Roy again. She'll go back to the vet this week.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Sasha1/2 said:


> She didn't get any deer meat from us when she first came home. Where she was born she was fed Ol' Roy, deer meat with bones and beef livers. We're not hunters or farmers so we gave her Ol' Roy and tried switching her onto our Pit Bull's fish-based food. She had mixed constipation and the runs from the fish food every time we tried giving her a bit, so we tried a chicken and rice food but she kept itching. She's itching so bad I'm tempted to give her Ol' Roy again. She'll go back to the vet this week.


No, not Ol' Roy! I do sympathize with the itching, my mom's poodle had the worst time with allergies and it was hard to watch him so miserable and chewing at himself. But Ol' Roy is one step above sawdust.

So, chicken is out, I would say, but that's a common allergy. Peanut butter could be it, remove that. It could be the deer. Personally, I would stop the peanut butter and see if that helps, and if that doesn't help, I'd switch from deer to a lamb or beef based high end food, something like Taste of the Wild. dogfoodadvisor.com has 4 and 5 star listings that would help you. 

The fish based food could have been the fish or something else in the food. Another brand of fish based food might be okay, though I can certainly understand why you wouldn't want to try that theory out.

If you can, I would go to a pet store, explain your situation and see if you can purchase sample sizes or return unused food if it doesn't work. Some stores will help you out that way.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> ...go to a pet store, explain your situation and see if you can purchase sample sizes or return unused food if it doesn't work. Some stores will help you out that way.


That's a good idea. Thank you. Peanut butter stops today. No more in her Kong and no more homemade peanut butter dog cookies.

Her diet from day one has included Nature's Domain Salmon and peanut butter, so if food is causing the itch it must be something in one of those two things.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Is there wheat in the dog cookies?


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I made a nice post http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/108470-tracking-down-cause-ear.html about dog allergies.

but believe it or not peanut butter allergy in dogs is common I have peanut butter dog treats we give to our clients at the vet and i have to post a big sign ( PEANUT BUTTER ALLERGY ALERT) because of the problem with peanut butter allergy.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

w8ing4rain said:


> Is there wheat in the dog cookies?


No, my homemade cookies are made with oat flour and I didn't start baking them until three weeks ago; Sasha has itched from day one. From the beginning I used Zukes Mini Naturals as a training treat and they don't have wheat in them, either. 

_Peanut Butter, Ground Barley, Ground Rice, Malted Barley, Ground Oats, Vegetable Glycerin, Gelatin, Tapioca, Canola Oil, Lecithin, Salt, Phosphoric Acid (a natural acidifier), Sorbic Acid (a preservative), Mixed Tocopherols, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C)._




Fade said:


> ...peanut butter allergy in dogs is common...


I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

kronher12 said:


> It could be the deer.


She didn't get deer for the first month I had her... and yet she itched. She has had peanut butter and fish from day one. 



kronher12 said:


> Taste of the Wild.


That has fish in it.


----------



## 303Pitbull (Aug 13, 2013)

Our pitbull puppy itched relentlessly from the day we brought him home. We changed kibbles and eventually put him on a 100% raw diet (OC Raw brand). We tried benadryl, which made him crazy if given in large (20mg +) doses. We tried mineral oil, sensitive skin bath soap, regular baths, no baths, steroid lotion, no lotion, etc. He simply would not stop itching.

Finally, our vet told us to cut out all food as far as snacks/treats and only give him the raw food. This included cutting out his peanut butter kong treat. We was also put him on a short term dose of antihistamines. Immediately after cutting out the peanut butter, his itching went away! He hasn't itched in over a week. Today, as a test, we gave him a bit of peanut butter and the itching started right back up again.

So, NO PEANUT BUTTER! (or any nuts for that matter). Try that and see how it works out for you!!!! 

We are SO relieved. 

JD / Colorado


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Sasha1/2 said:


> From the day I got her I have used peanut butter treats to train her. Have you ever heard of a dog allergic to peanut butter? I'm going to remove it from her diet and see how it goes.


Yup. Dogs can be allergic to peanut butter just like people. So glad you figured it out (and quickly!).


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna's a little allergic to peanut butter (not life threatening but still annoying)
Apparently it's very common. 
My vet figures it's just about as common as humans being allergic to it, just not usually as severe as human reactions to it.


----------



## poodlemom (Nov 27, 2007)

My first standard poodle was allergic to peanuts. Her face would swell up so much her eyes were swollen closed. Poor pup. After a trip to the vet after a particularly bad reaction, we learned to keep benadryl on hand at all times. Still do, over ten years later, even though my current dogs have no known allergies.


----------

